# NM cable for temporary lighting



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Have had a few run ins with the a few of the GC’s Safety ppl on our commercial jobsites. Normally for temporary lighting, we will string NM cable to a few High Bay metal halide lights with just male cord end plugged into a GFCI, safety reps say that that is illegal, and want Extension cords instead. For a big sq ft job that’s a lot of extension cords, I’ve asked our chief inspector and he agrees that it’s compliant with NEC to use NM for ONLY temp lighting,beings that it’s suspended. Even in the OSHA 1926 book reads that it’s compliant. What do you guys do on your bigger commercial sites for temp lighting?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Romex -- which then must be fully removed at the end of the day.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Always NM cable, I've never heard of such an absurd requirement.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

MTW said:


> Always NM cable, I've never heard of such an absurd requirement.




That’s exactly what I thought but this doucheknuckel insists that NM is not UL listed for temporary installations, I even went as far to correspond with UL and even they said these safety people are nuts


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

telsa said:


> Romex -- which then must be fully removed at the end of the day.


What NEC section requires that NM cable be removed every day for temporary installations?


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Flex277 said:


> That’s exactly what I thought but this doucheknuckel insists that NM is not UL listed for temporary installations, I even went as far to correspond with UL and even they said these safety people are nuts


Show him this from NEC 590.4(C)

For the purposes of this section, Type NM and Type NMC cables shall be permitted to be used in any dwelling, building, or structure without any height limitation or limitation by building construction type and without concealment within walls, floors, or ceilings.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Mulder said:


> What NEC section requires that NM cable be removed every day for temporary installations?


At the 'end of the day' means at the 'end of the build' -- a figure of speech. 

That is, you can't leave it in the building... a gambit that has been tried from time to time.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The only thing your Safety guy can nail you on is 590.4(D)

(D) Receptacles. (1) All Receptacles. All receptacles shall be of the grounding type. Unless installed in a continuous metal raceway that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118 or a continuous metal-covered cable that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118, all branch circuits shall include a separate equipment grounding conductor, and all receptacles shall be electrically connected to the equipment grounding conductor(s). *Receptacles on construction sites shall not be installed on any branch circuit that supplies temporary lighting.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> The only thing your Safety guy can nail you on is 590.4(D)
> 
> (D) Receptacles. (1) All Receptacles. All receptacles shall be of the grounding type. Unless installed in a continuous metal raceway that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118 or a continuous metal-covered cable that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118, all branch circuits shall include a separate equipment grounding conductor, and all receptacles shall be electrically connected to the equipment grounding conductor(s). *Receptacles on construction sites shall not be installed on any branch circuit that supplies temporary lighting.*


So wired to a dead face GFCI would be fine.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So wired to a dead face GFCI would be fine.


yes as there is no receptacle present.

Question for all ? Is GFCI protection required for temp lighting on a construction site ??:confused1:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> yes as there is no receptacle present.
> 
> Question for all ? Is GFCI protection required for temp lighting on a construction site ??:confused1:


Not sure of the code on it but never seen it done any other way.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> The only thing your Safety guy can nail you on is 590.4(D)
> 
> (D) Receptacles. (1) All Receptacles. All receptacles shall be of the grounding type. Unless installed in a continuous metal raceway that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118 or a continuous metal-covered cable that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118, all branch circuits shall include a separate equipment grounding conductor, and all receptacles shall be electrically connected to the equipment grounding conductor(s). *Receptacles on construction sites shall not be installed on any branch circuit that supplies temporary lighting.*


That's true, but the intent is that receptacles for general power can't be on the temp lighting circuit. I don't think the code makers meant the receptacle that you plug a light into 20 feet in the air.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> yes as there is no receptacle present.
> 
> Question for all ? Is GFCI protection required for temp lighting on a construction site ??:confused1:


Yes and no depending on type of tempory lighting system you plan to use.

but for my experince most case 120 volts deadfront GFCI or GFCI breaker will do it.

but I know you mention 590.4 ( D ) that is very true.

but the other gotcha is some jobsites I know in USA side some did actually run 277 volts for tempory lights too but I supposed the rules do apply for that voltage level as well.

Note ., It been common to run NM cables for tempory lighting over here as well so it kinda univerisal all over the places.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> That's true, but the intent is that receptacles for general power can't be on the temp lighting circuit. I don't think the code makers meant the receptacle that you plug a light into 20 feet in the air.


Just dont quote me wrong but I was not sure if I did recall someone say use the twistlockers on temp light circuits ? ( that I do not have any fact of proof of this .,, )


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> yes as there is no receptacle present.
> 
> Question for all ? Is GFCI protection required for temp lighting on a construction site ??:confused1:



yes *&* no, according to >>>>

*590.6* *Ground-Fault Protection for Personnel. * Ground-fault
protection for personnel for all temporary wiring installations
shall be provided to comply with *590.6(A) and (B).*

B gets into.....*(3)* * Assured Equipment Grounding Conductor Program*.

Now if you've been the one to draw the _short safety officer straw_, and walk through the job site meeting _all the specifics_ (_instead of just checking them off_ ) , you're not only _special_ , you're in a special _minority _ :whistling2:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Further, if anyone can shed some like on this in 590.6, i'd appreciate it>>>

:blink:

*(2) SPGFCI Protection*. Special purpose ground-fault circuit-
interrupter protection for personnel.


~CS~


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Further, if anyone can shed some like on this in 590.6, i'd appreciate it>>>
> 
> :blink:
> 
> ...


Hey Chicken .,, what year NEC cycle ya nail that from ? the recent one ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We're on the *'17* Frenchy, apparently they've either invented a new GFCI, or new term for an old one.....:001_huh:......i never seem to get '_the memo_' up here....~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> At the 'end of the day' means at the 'end of the build' -- a figure of speech.
> 
> That is, you can't leave it in the building... a gambit that has been tried from time to time.



Why didn't you just say"at the end of the job" in normal English?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> We're on the *'17* Frenchy, apparently they've either invented a new GFCI, or new term for an old one.....:001_huh:......i never seem to get '_the memo_' up here....~CS~


Ahh gotcha .,, I am on modifed '11 edition that why it did not show up in my '11 NEC book .,,

I would just stick with conventail GFCI not to mess with some afterthought note on that.,,


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Ahh gotcha .,, I am on modifed '11 edition that why it did not show up in my '11 NEC book .,,
> 
> I would just stick with conventail GFCI not to mess with some afterthought note on that.,,


I don't think i've a choice, even google is failing me here .... should i could call a priest for a blessing? wave garlic over it? :blink:~CS~:blink:


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

chicken steve said:


> Further, if anyone can shed some like on this in 590.6, i'd appreciate it>>>
> 
> :blink:
> 
> ...


Hi chick

Check this link. It explains the new classifications for GFCIs:

https://www.csemag.com/single-article/ul-s-new-gfci-classes/89c8746cdc4a7fd8a3cb93f1d51ba57a.html


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I haven't seen romex temporary lighting on job sites in a long time.
We only can buy and use the molded type.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I haven't seen romex temporary lighting on job sites in a long time.
> We only can buy and use the molded type.


I have see them few time and somehow it more safer than NM set up and few case you may end up see LHT ( left hand thread socket ) but kinda rare but I ran into them before.,,


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

PokeySmokey said:


> Hi chick
> 
> Check this link. It explains the new classifications for GFCIs:
> 
> https://www.csemag.com/single-article/ul-s-new-gfci-classes/89c8746cdc4a7fd8a3cb93f1d51ba57a.html





> *Characteristics of special-purpose GFCIs*
> 
> While UL published UL 943C in 2009, it was not until 2013 that UL Listed GFCIs became available. *These devices work in circuits running 208, 240, 400, and 600 V*, and have the trip curve shown in Figure 3. In accordance with UL 943C, they monitor the equipment ground conductor for continuity. To be listed, they must also pass a number of tests including high-resistance ground fault, grounded neutral, endurance, surge current, overvoltage, overcurrent, and short circuit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pokey
:thumbsup:~CS~:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I haven't seen romex temporary lighting on job sites in a long time.
> We only can buy and use the molded type.


Those are used on better jobsites in NJ, with the lefthand thread bulbs.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have see them few time and somehow it more safer than NM set up and few case you may end up see LHT ( left hand thread socket ) but kinda rare but I ran into them before.,,


Ive caught more than one person screwing one of those medium base to two blade receptacles.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Question for all ? Is GFCI protection required for temp lighting on a construction site ??:confused1:


The answer is : YES


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

We use the Flex lighting systems temp lighting.. All low voltage wiring with screw on T connectors allowing you to place lights where ever you need them with no splices. The wire is fed to a power supply on a temp pole. Makes set up and take down a breeze but the initial cost is higher than traditional methods.

http://clearvulighting.com/flex-sls-construction-site-lighting-system/led-modules


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If ReLoc wasn't so expensive, it'd be a consideration.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> The answer is : YES


And i'd _agree_ manchester, fact is there;s so many sorts on the job doing bad things that i'd side with gfci protection for anything they do, like the crew of 'n baboons who actually sheetrocked my stringers up into the ceiling once 

But i digress, you do know they make 277V A lamps (_med base & will screw into normal edison)_










Consider flying this out of a 480/277 panel, no '_receptacle outlet_' juxtaposed to art 590.....


As an _aside_, decades ago in my mispent apprenticeship, the EC _purposely_ gave us a box of these on a 120V job, told us to light it up

(no...we didn't READ the bulb voltage :no

When it all lit up dimly , he looked at it & us, and said '_have you boys done the Vdrop calc on this'? _ , which sent the two of us spiraling off with our Ugly's book 

I really miss the 'ol b*stard :notworthy:
~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a couple runs of string lights, but metal halide high bays with romex flying to them is usually better with high ceilings.


----------

